# Ag Trade with China



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Here is a good article on trading/dealing with China compliments of AgWeb; http://www.agweb.com/farmjournal/blog/the_truth_about_trade/vote_for_trade,_not_war/

The Chinese are like a underhanded close relative.....you would like to get rid of them, but you cannot. So you deal with them the best way that you can.

Regards, Mike


----------

